# Reel worthless video



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Couple fish recently


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Very Nice Fellas!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice video!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great video Alex. Well done sir


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Super cool


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Outstanding video Alex! Nice to see that ya'll had some use for your brother!!!:thumbup:


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice to see my hometown boys do well! Good job guys!

Robert


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Awesome video and looks like you guys were having a blast.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Get a smaller wireman - makes the fish look bigger. Great video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> Get a smaller wireman - makes the fish look bigger. Great video. Thanks for sharing.


Hah ya that's the boss man , first blue he has ever wired but there wasn't much wiring on the first fish it was 80# leader. 

Thanks for the comments


----------

